# Retirement Livery - Cheshire area



## betty43 (18 March 2015)

Hi

I am reluctantly thinking of putting my horse on retirement livery. Does anyone have any recommendations for retirement livery in the Cheshire/North Wales area?

Thanks


----------



## Gleeful Imp (18 March 2015)

Highly recommend Arley Hall


----------



## Bojingles (10 April 2015)

We're setting up retirement livery on a newly built yard near Chester. It's a lovely idyllic spot with plenty of grazing and brand new stables. We're hoping to open within the next month. For more details please PM me or have a look at our post on Cheshire Horse: 

http://www.horsenetwork.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=28767&sid=dfda7138206b4761c9b53652c9c9984d


----------

